# New user need helping about mail on Free BSD



## nhathuylk (Aug 25, 2010)

i want to research about the Mail in Samba free BSD. i find this problem.where it ?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2010)

Samba has nothing to do with mail.


----------



## olav (Aug 25, 2010)

If you have gotten a mail from the system you can view it by typing:

```
mail
```

A better mail program is Alpine which you can install from the ports. 

```
/usr/ports/mail/alpine
```


----------



## nhathuylk (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks you verry much.. But I want to study about mail that it runs on FreeBSD platform. you have any documents relating to it? can share for me.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2010)

nhathuylk said:
			
		

> But I want to study about mail that it runs on FreeBSD platform. you have any documents relating to it?


Handbook: Chapter 28 Electronic Mail


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 26, 2010)

Topic title changed, as it has nothing to do with samba (the application or the dance).


----------



## nhathuylk (Aug 27, 2010)

oh.. sorry.. anyway, thanks for you about your help..


----------

